

South Americans to recall ambassadors from Europe over Bolivian plane incident - stfu
http://rt.com/news/mercosur-countries-ambassadors-europe-030/

======
mtgx
I'm loving this: both US and Europe losing allies left and right. They fully
deserve it. If you want to prosper, you go back to being a role mode, and a
_good_ ally and friend to other countries, _not_ a bully.

I realize the breaking of trade deals could probably suck for citizens, but I
don't see any other way. Otherwise the US and its immediate allies will keep
thinking they own the world, and they will do _worse and worse_ , and in the
end it will suck more for those citizens, when their "leaders'" commands come
from Washington, and the US government uses its spying to make sure of that.

------
ExpiredLink
Europe is not a country. Hence no ambassadors are recalled from Europe.

~~~
tzs
Europe is a place. Some ambassadors are being recalled who are stationed in
the place. Hence, they are in fact being recalled from Europe. It is true that
these countries are only recalling a subset of their ambassadors who are in
Europe, so arguably the headline is misleading.

